# Gear advice needed!!



## Laubscher12

Good day vapers

I am new to vaping and I need some advice! I bought myself an ijust 2 kit and I found it awesome , but it's time for me to move over to the more complicated devices like box mods, mech mods , RBA's etc etc. I am a cloud chaser and I am looking for some big clouds with still a good taste of the juice. I have a fairly low budget and don't want to waste money on something that won't fulfill my expectations. I don't mind building coils and going technical , in fact that's what I want to do to get everything out my device. I was looking at the kangertech dripbox 60w with the squonker for the only reason that you don't have to drip juice and that the clouds and taste is what I am looking for!

Here is the catch what can I get for nothing more than R1200 or what would you recomened?


----------



## Greyz

Laubscher12 said:


> Good day vapers
> 
> I am new to vaping and I need some advice! I bought myself an ijust 2 kit and I found it awesome , but it's time for me to move over to the more complicated devices like box mods, mech mods , RBA's etc etc. I am a cloud chaser and I am looking for some big clouds with still a good taste of the juice. I have a fairly low budget and don't want to waste money on something that won't fulfill my expectations. I don't mind building coils and going technical , in fact that's what I want to do to get everything out my device. I was looking at the kangertech dripbox 60w with the squonker for the only reason that you don't have to drip juice and that the clouds and taste is what I am looking for!
> 
> Here is the catch what can I get for nothing more than R1200 or what would you recomened?



If you can wait a while the Dripbox 160W is soon to be released and should come in quite a bit under R1200. Did a quick look and it's on preorder and will only ship June 5th. If you want PM me and I'll send you a link bud.


----------



## Stosta

Laubscher12 said:


> Good day vapers
> 
> I am new to vaping and I need some advice! I bought myself an ijust 2 kit and I found it awesome , but it's time for me to move over to the more complicated devices like box mods, mech mods , RBA's etc etc. I am a cloud chaser and I am looking for some big clouds with still a good taste of the juice. I have a fairly low budget and don't want to waste money on something that won't fulfill my expectations. I don't mind building coils and going technical , in fact that's what I want to do to get everything out my device. I was looking at the kangertech dripbox 60w with the squonker for the only reason that you don't have to drip juice and that the clouds and taste is what I am looking for!
> 
> Here is the catch what can I get for nothing more than R1200 or what would you recomened?


The nice thing is the dripbox is well priced, so you can get the device, battery, and a few juices to boot. But it doesn't allow for you to deviate too much from the 0.2ohm coils, so your experimentations will be limited. Another potential option is the Pico, it comes in at a really reasonable price, and then you have the option to put a dripper OR a tank on top of that to mess around with.


----------



## Laubscher12

Greyz said:


> If you can wait a while the Dripbox 160W is soon to be released and should come in quite a bit under R1200. Did a quick look and it's on preorder and will only ship June 5th. If you want PM me and I'll send you a link bud.


The thing is I can get the 60w for R700 + R200 for battery!! I guess the 160w is going to use 2 batteries!! Thanks for your advice I have sent pm ! I guess the 160w will probably be worth the money?


----------



## Laubscher12

Stosta said:


> The nice thing is the dripbox is well priced, so you can get the device, battery, and a few juices to boot. But it doesn't allow for you to deviate too much from the 0.2ohm coils, so your experimentations will be limited. Another potential option is the Pico, it comes in at a really reasonable price, and then you have the option to put a dripper OR a tank on top of that to mess around with.


With my budget I can get a lot of goodies if I go for the dripbox! The only problem like you said is that I will be limited to 0.2 ohm !! Any advice on mech mod?


----------



## Laubscher12

Any advice on mech mods?


----------



## Stosta

Laubscher12 said:


> With my budget I can get a lot of goodies if I go for the dripbox! The only problem like you said is that I will be limited to 0.2 ohm !! Any advice on mech mod?


I'm too chicken **** to recommend a mech mod to anybody!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz

Laubscher12 said:


> The thing is I can get the 60w for R700 + R200 for battery!! I guess the 160w is going to use 2 batteries!! Thanks for your advice I have sent pm ! I guess the 160w will probably be worth the money?


The Dripbox 160W will definitely be worth it. It's a regulated squonker and the Dual battery means it will last longer than the standard dripbox. 
Give me a few minutes and I'll send you a link. The 160W should work out to around R800 excluding customs.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Laubscher12

Greyz said:


> The Dripbox 160W will definitely be worth it. It's a regulated squonker and the Dual battery means it will last longer than the standard dripbox.
> Give me a few minutes and I'll send you a link. The 160W should work out to around R800 excluding customs.



Cool thanks a lot Greyz


----------



## Neal

Laubscher12 said:


> Any advice on mech mods?



Hello mate, I am not an expert and other forumites may disagree, but if you are just starting out I would suggest you leave the mechs for further along your journey, and stick to the regulated devices at moment.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Laubscher12

Stosta said:


> I'm too chicken **** to recommend a mech mod to anybody!


Any other recommendations?


----------



## Laubscher12

Neal said:


> Hello mate, I am not an expert and other forumites may disagree, but if you are just starting out I would suggest you leave the mechs for further along your journey, and stick to the regulated devices at moment.



I agree with you that's why I am asking for advice! Can you recommended a regulated mod?


----------



## Stosta

Laubscher12 said:


> Any other recommendations?


Honestly if I had R1200 I would go with:

Pico + Samsung 25R 18650 + Crius (at Vapeclub this will come in R10 over budget excluding shipping), but this way it is all from one vendor, and you have three reliable options there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Laubscher12

Stosta said:


> Honestly if I had R1200 I would go with:
> 
> Pico + Samsung 25R 18650 + Crius (at Vapeclub this will come in R10 over budget excluding shipping), but this way it is all from one vendor, and you have three reliable options there!


 Thanks for your help I'll have a look at the pico


----------



## Laubscher12

Thanks Neal I am keen on waiting for the 160 !! I guess I just have to stretch my budget a bit to make it worth a while!


----------



## Neal

Laubscher12 said:


> I agree with you that's why I am asking for advice! Can you recommended a regulated mod?


Can't add much to what the guys have already suggested, why not pop into a vendor. You will find their advice worthwhile and also get a feel for what is available. My 2c would be 160 dripbox.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Laubscher12

Any one had experience with Kbox 120 I saw vape club have it on special for 550


----------



## Laubscher12

Neal said:


> Can't add much to what the guys have already suggested, why not pop into a vendor. You will find their advice worthwhile and also get a feel for what is available. My 2c would be 160 dripbox.


Thanks a lot appreciate all of your advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Laubscher12 said:


> Any one had experience with Kbox 120 I saw vape club have it on special for 550


I have the 200W version (and from what I can tell they are pretty much identical apart from the output) and I love it. Beautiful form factor and really easy to use. I actually would have recommended that before the Pico, but buying 2 batteries would complicate your budget a bit.


----------



## Greyz

Laubscher12 said:


> Any advice on mech mods?



If you want to go the mech route get a single battery mech like the SMPL or the FUhattan. I had both and now I only have the FUhattan, the SMPL I pif'd to a mate that really derserved it. Single battery is far safer than a series fed Noisy Cricket.

I build my coils at 0.3-0.4ohms which gets FUhattan pushing out between 50-60W - which is a nice warm vape similar to what the Dripbox pushes out.

Important points to remember is your build, always build your coils with a 10-20% draw buffer ie. if the battery is rated 20A then try not to draw more than 16-18A. Because the mod is mechanical it's governed by Ohm's law and you have to keep that in mind when building coils. The lower the build the higher the drain/load placed on the battery. I would suggest getting good batteries which can handle at least 20A continuous draw. 
I use this http://www.ohmslawcalculator.com/ohms-law-calculator site to check my build. 
Basically enter in the coils resistance and the battery level in volts (4.2v for a full batt and 3.7 nominal)

Using the Samsung 25R @ 4.2v and a coil at 0.3ohms will output 59W with a max draw of 14A. 
This build is safe as I'm only drawing 14A and the battery can handle 20A continousl draw.

Important to note that just dropping the coil down to 0.2ohms leaves you in a terribly dangerous situation. 
@ 0.2ohm and 4.2v the output is 88W wth 21A draw. This draw is higher than the battery can handle and can lead to the battery exploding in your hand! 

I have an RX200 with a few drippers but I just love the vape I get when using a dripper on the FUhattan. It just feels right in the hand and has a "coolness" factor to it. Plus all the lyties are star struck by the copper and carbon fibre look

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz

Laubscher12 said:


> Thanks Neal I am keen on waiting for the 160 !! I guess I just have to stretch my budget a bit to make it worth a while!



Did you get my PM? No need to stretch nothing when you will get it for less than $50 including shipping


----------



## brotiform

@Greyz delivering as usual!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Laubscher12

Greyz said:


> Did you get my PM? No need to stretch nothing when you will get it for less than $50 including shipping


got your PM thanks for all the help


----------



## Laubscher12

Greyz said:


> If you want to go the mech route get a single battery mech like the SMPL or the FUhattan. I had both and now I only have the FUhattan, the SMPL I pif'd to a mate that really derserved it. Single battery is far safer than a series fed Noisy Cricket.
> 
> I build my coils at 0.3-0.4ohms which gets FUhattan pushing out between 50-60W - which is a nice warm vape similar to what the Dripbox pushes out.
> 
> Important points to remember is your build, always build your coils with a 10-20% draw buffer ie. if the battery is rated 20A then try not to draw more than 16-18A. Because the mod is mechanical it's governed by Ohm's law and you have to keep that in mind when building coils. The lower the build the higher the drain/load placed on the battery. I would suggest getting good batteries which can handle at least 20A continuous draw.
> I use this http://www.ohmslawcalculator.com/ohms-law-calculator site to check my build.
> Basically enter in the coils resistance and the battery level in volts (4.2v for a full batt and 3.7 nominal)
> 
> Using the Samsung 25R @ 4.2v and a coil at 0.3ohms will output 59W with a max draw of 14A.
> This build is safe as I'm only drawing 14A and the battery can handle 20A continousl draw.
> 
> Important to note that just dropping the coil down to 0.2ohms leaves you in a terribly dangerous situation.
> @ 0.2ohm and 4.2v the output is 88W wth 21A draw. This draw is higher than the battery can handle and can lead to the battery exploding in your hand!
> 
> I have an RX200 with a few drippers but I just love the vape I get when using a dripper on the FUhattan. It just feels right in the hand and has a "coolness" factor to it. Plus all the lyties are star struck by the copper and carbon fibre look



Thanks a lot though!! I wish it was easier to choose what to get since there is so many great devices on the market!!I think for a start i must go for a regulated mod just to get into things and take it from there!!


----------



## Laubscher12

What RBA's do you guys recommend @Greyz


----------



## Greyz

Laubscher12 said:


> Thanks a lot though!! I wish it was easier to choose what to get since there is so many great devices on the market!!I think for a start i must go for a regulated mod just to get into things and take it from there!!



I fully recommend starting out with a regulated device. If your unsure of what to buy as a starter kit the eVic mini, Pico and Toptank mini kits are also good places to start. Having had an eVic I only have praise for them but the Kangertech and Pico have gotten rave reviews too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Laubscher12 said:


> What RBA's do you guys recommend @Greyz



I am unfortunately quite partial to Smok but I have tried many and while I won't sell my TFv4 for them I can recommend the Griffin, the Uwell and the Aromatizer V2.
My fave RDA, dripper, right now has to be the Sapor.
Favourite RDTA is the Theorem but it might be dethroned when I get the Avo 24mm


----------



## Laubscher12

Greyz said:


> I fully recommend starting out with a regulated device. If your unsure of what to buy as a starter kit the eVic mini, Pico and Toptank mini kits are also good places to start. Having had an eVic I only have praise for them but the Kangertech and Pico have gotten rave reviews too.


for some reason the kangertech catches my eye!! I think a regulated mod is the one ill go for in the end!


----------



## Laubscher12

Thanks for your help i am sure i am on the right track now @Greyz


----------



## Greyz

Laubscher12 said:


> Thanks for your help i am sure i am on the right track now @Greyz



It was a pleasure, I'm glad you found your way. I've done my part whats left is that you do yours and ensure you post pics of your beautiful regulated setup!


----------



## Laubscher12

Greyz said:


> It was a pleasure, I'm glad you found your way. I've done my part whats left is that you do yours and ensure you post pics of your beautiful regulated setup!


I will definitely post pics as soon as i made my decision!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly

Greyz said:


> It was a pleasure, I'm glad you found your way. I've done my part whats left is that you do yours and ensure you post pics of your beautiful regulated setup!


Hi Guys. Please advise me as well. I am looking to buy a tank to use instead of a dripper. I want to be able reach high watts (currently have a 60W mod), but I don't want to build and wick the coils myself. Which tank would you suggest that comes with replacement coils? 
Thank a mill.


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Hi Guys. Please advise me as well. I am looking to buy a tank to use instead of a dripper. I want to be able reach high watts (currently have a 60W mod), but I don't want to build and wick the coils myself. Which tank would you suggest that comes with replacement coils?
> Thank a mill.



Herakles V2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

BibbyBubbly said:


> Hi Guys. Please advise me as well. I am looking to buy a tank to use instead of a dripper. I want to be able reach high watts (currently have a 60W mod), but I don't want to build and wick the coils myself. Which tank would you suggest that comes with replacement coils?
> Thank a mill.



The uWell Crown is a great option if you want a good tank that takes stock coils and they have now come out with ceramic coils too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Laubscher12

Okay guys...so i have come to 2 options that i can't decide between!! In my opinion these will suit me the best

Option 1:  ( available from my local vendor )

Kangertech Dropbox 60W R700
Samsung 18650 25R R180
Total= R880

Option 2:  ( available from vapeclub )

Kangertech Kbox 120W R550 (special)
2x Samsung 18650 25R R300
RDA R400
Postage R55
Total= R1305

Now my question is , is it worth the money to save a little to get that extra R400 to buy the kbox where i could rather spend that money on the dropbox buying juice, extra cotton and wire? 
Thanks.

@Greyz


----------



## Laubscher12

@Stosta


----------



## Greyz

Laubscher12 said:


> Okay guys...so i have come to 2 options that i can't decide between!! In my opinion these will suit me the best
> 
> Option 1:  ( available from my local vendor )
> 
> Kangertech Dropbox 60W R700
> Samsung 18650 25R R180
> Total= R880
> 
> Option 2:  ( available from vapeclub )
> 
> Kangertech Kbox 120W R550 (special)
> 2x Samsung 18650 25R R300
> RDA R400
> Postage R55
> Total= R1305
> 
> Now my question is , is it worth the money to save a little to get that extra R400 to buy the kbox where i could rather spend that money on the dropbox buying juice, extra cotton and wire?
> Thanks.
> 
> @Greyz


The Dripbox is an amazing mod and if you buy it I highly doubt you will have any remorse. My close mate Nick has it and he stopped using his eVic mini since he bought it.

@Stosta should be able to give advice on the the kbox 120W I think he has a 200W.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Sorry @Laubscher12 , am offline from 17h00  I have the 200W and a Dripbox, if you're going to explore the RDA world, I would agree with Don @Greyz on the Dripbox. It is and incredible little device at an incredibly light price (my days as a rapper/hype-man occasionly still makes its way into my sentences)! However, there is more flexibility in your second option in moving onto different RTA's / RDA's etc.

But get the Dripbox, get a bit of extra wire/cotton/juice, it's a great purchase!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Laubscher12

Stosta said:


> Sorry @Laubscher12 , am offline from 17h00  I have the 200W and a Dripbox, if you're going to explore the RDA world, I would agree with Don @Greyz on the Dripbox. It is and incredible little device at an incredibly light price (my days as a rapper/hype-man occasionly still makes its way into my sentences)! However, there is more flexibility in your second option in moving onto different RTA's / RDA's etc.
> 
> But get the Dripbox, get a bit of extra wire/cotton/juice, it's a great purchase!


Cool thanks I appreciate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laubscher12

Okay guys so i bought myself the kangertech dripbox and Oh boy i was amazed !! This is exactly what i wanted and i am very satisfied with my device!! I will strongly recommend this device..and oh ill post pictures

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Greyz

Laubscher12 said:


> Okay guys so i bought myself the kangertech dripbox and Oh boy i was amazed !! This is exactly what i wanted and i am very satisfied with my device!! I will strongly recommend this device..and oh ill post pictures



Whoooo hooo! Another satisfied customer another happy vaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Laubscher12 said:


> Okay guys so i bought myself the kangertech dripbox and Oh boy i was amazed !! This is exactly what i wanted and i am very satisfied with my device!! I will strongly recommend this device..and oh ill post pictures


Awesome news! Always wicked when you get what you hope for from your buy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Laubscher12

There you go !! I must say i am super amazed with this device!! I got myself some local juice !! Vikings vape morning glory which tastes like fruit loops , must say this juice is awesome!! Thanks for all the help !! Happy vaping

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Greyz

Laubscher12 said:


> There you go !! I must say i am super amazed with this device!! I got myself some local juice !! Vikings vape morning glory which tastes like fruit loops , must say this juice is awesome!! Thanks for all the help !! Happy vaping



THAT COLOUR!!!
Glad your happy with your choice, she's a beaut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laubscher12

Okayyy guys you will probably think i am crazy ...!! I bought my dripbox a week ago and it is an amazing device with awesome flavour and clouds!! I got so hooked on vaping since using the dripbox !! Now my question is where do I go from here ? I want to upgrade so badly!! Some of you may think i am crazy and its to quik to upgrade but i am sure i am ready!! I want to go huge on this one still within a reasonable budget!! I want to go all out dripping!! I havnt looked at any mods and devices yet!! If you think I shouldn't sell it tell me straight away  ( already got an offer for R600) @Stosta @Greyz


----------



## Greyz

Laubscher12 said:


> Okayyy guys you will probably think i am crazy ...!! I bought my dripbox a week ago and it is an amazing device with awesome flavour and clouds!! I got so hooked on vaping since using the dripbox !! Now my question is where do I go from here ? I want to upgrade so badly!! Some of you may think i am crazy and its to quik to upgrade but i am sure i am ready!! I want to go huge on this one still within a reasonable budget!! I want to go all out dripping!! I havnt looked at any mods and devices yet!! If you think I shouldn't sell it tell me straight away  ( already got an offer for R600) @Stosta @Greyz


Before we start let's talk about the wattage you intend exploring. Do you plan on using watts higher than 100W?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Laubscher12

Yes i am indeed!! @Greyz !! Is R600 reasonable offer atleast?


----------



## Greyz

Laubscher12 said:


> Yes i am indeed!! @Greyz !! Is R600 reasonable offer atleast?


For your dripbox? I'd say yes because I can get them for R620 new here in Durbs. 
What budget do you have for your new mod and tank?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Laubscher12

Okay cool thanks !! Its hard to say since i want to buy something proper !! I am looking around at R1300 for mod and RDA but i can stretch it!! Just to include i want to buy a second tank at a later stage RDTA for when driving etc etc!!


----------



## Laubscher12

Oh and i wont mind buying second hand!!


----------



## Greyz

Laubscher12 said:


> Okay cool thanks !! Its hard to say since i want to buy something proper !! I am looking around at R1300 for mod and RDA but i can stretch it!! Just to include i want to buy a second tank at a later stage RDTA for when driving etc etc!!


If your on a budget vape club has the Smok TF-RDTA kit for less than 500. I have a Black 1 and although initially I had leaking issues, it's a great RDTA the flavour is so good. 3mg nic at 100W can hit like 6mg not that I'm complaining it's nice to that head rush to remind to cool off on the vaping.
I'd say look for a good deal on a 2nd hand mod in the classifieds. The next question is for you want a dual or a 3 battery mod. I'm not even going to suggest a single battery mod, even at 75W you'd flatten a single 18650 in less than a few hours.
Personally I have a single and a triple battery mod with a dual on the way. Single doesn't always last the day. Triple last 3 or even 4 days. So hoping for a lighter dual battery mod that will give me a day to 2 days.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown

Laubscher12 said:


> Okay cool thanks !! Its hard to say since i want to buy something proper !! I am looking around at R1300 for mod and RDA but i can stretch it!! Just to include i want to buy a second tank at a later stage RDTA for when driving etc etc!!



So mod, batteries and RDA for around R1300 with over 100W?
I have seen some cheap Cuboids for sale, they go upto 200W with the upgraded firmware. Take dual 18650 batteries.

I think the RX200's will be out of your budget unfortunately, however an extremely popular mod if you are able to stretch that budget of yours quite a bit. They take 3x 18650 batteries and it is best to get an external battery charger (so at least 4 bay charger). They go upto 200W (or is it 250W now?).


----------



## Andre

Ah, I see this is your thread. So I can jump right in without having to reply to a post.

Bear in mind that the squonker might have spoiled you. A dripper without bottom feeding is another matter as you have to drip constantly - not always convenient. So, make sure you will be comfortable with that. If not, consider the shortly to be released 160W regulated Kangertech dripbox - dual battery. I believe that will be on the shelves during June at a very reasonable price.


----------



## Laubscher12

@Greyz @PsyCLown I already have one battery 18650!! I am looking for a dual battery mod nothing more than that!! I am not into nic i like smoking 0mg much more than nicotine!! so lets say R1300 for a mod and RBA plus that one extra battery if the mod uses 18650!!


----------



## Greyz

Laubscher12 said:


> @Greyz @PsyCLown I already have one battery 18650!! I am looking for a dual battery mod nothing more than that!! I am not into nic i like smoking 0mg much more than nicotine!! so lets say R1300 for a mod and RBA plus that one extra battery if the mod uses 18650!!


I would say hold back till you have 2K because if you buying a mod I would advise you buy 2 new batteries for it and "marry" them. That cost plus a decent RBA will exceed your R1600 budget. 
I would never advise anyone to mix a used and a new battery. I know many will disagree but in this day and age of exploding mods, it doesn't hurt to be extra cautious.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Laubscher12

@Andre that is the other option !! i am not in a rush to buy so maybe if the wait is worth the while i may consider the dripbox 160w!! I dont mind dripping the whole time if i get what i am looking for !! I wouldnt mind a regulated mod!! @Greyz


----------



## Laubscher12

Greyz said:


> I would say hold back till you have 2K because if you buying a mod I would advise you buy 2 new batteries for it and "marry" them. That cost plus a decent RBA will exceed your R1600 budget.
> I would never advise anyone to mix a used and a new battery. I know many will disagree but in this day and age of exploding mods, it doesn't hurt to be extra cautious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Okay yes now i understand the whole married batteries thing!! What mods plus RDA can you recommend for between R1300 to R1600 excluding batteries??


----------



## Greyz

I think your ! Is giving you issues bra 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

Laubscher12 said:


> Okay yes now i understand the whole married batteries thing!! What mods plus RDA can you recommend for between R1300 to R1600 excluding batteries??


Best dual battery mod, and this is IMO, is the Smok H-Priv. I saw it for R1150 somewhere so that plus 2 Samsung 25R should set you back around R1550. The Smok is a 220W mod, nice power in a small design 
But you could also get Cuboid and 2 Samsung 25R for R1350 as well. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Laubscher12

old habits die hard haha


----------



## Laubscher12

If it wasnt for you @Greyz i would still be stuck where i was a week ago!!


----------



## Greyz

Laubscher12 said:


> If it wasnt for you @Greyz i would still be stuck where i was a week ago!!


Thanks bru! I'm always happy to lend a hand. This is an expensive journey your about to embark on. I had to promise my wife whatever I bought would be bought cash and no credit cards!


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Laubscher12

Greyz said:


> Thanks bru! I'm always happy to lend a hand. This is an expensive journey your about to embark on. I had to promise my wife whatever I bought would be bought cash and no credit cards!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It only gets that expensive if your GF gets into vaping aswell must say its an awesome journey


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Laubscher12 said:


> Okay yes now i understand the whole married batteries thing!! What mods plus RDA can you recommend for between R1300 to R1600 excluding batteries??


Cuboid at 900 bucks plus a Doge V3 clone ar 350. We got a little Doge and I am helluva impressed. Plus 2 batteries 1650. There we go sorted within budget


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Just dont forget wick and wire in all the excitement


----------



## Laubscher12

@Lord Vetinari awesome thanks i have decided on the cuboid!! I wil have a look at that Rda you talking about !! I will definitely get wick and wire !! What wire do you recommend with the doge v3 and what gauge ? I am very excited to get my cuboid!!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Laubscher12 said:


> @Lord Vetinari awesome thanks i have decided on the cuboid!! I wil have a look at that Rda you talking about !! I will definitely get wick and wire !! What wire do you recommend with the doge v3 and what gauge ? I am very excited to get my cuboid!!


Easiest to learn with is 24g Kanthal. We all start there I think. The Doge is very nice, big build deck and massive juice well, splash filter in the drip tip, and it has side airflow positioned below the build deck so you get best of both, flavour and clouds! 

Cuboids are nigh indestructible. Mine has been through the works and still treats me very well!!

I like the worn look its great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laubscher12

Good day!! I am back

I can get the following for R300 each do you guys think it is a good deal? And would you recommend these if your looking at their prices !! Both from 2 different people!! 

Billow v2 with box and all extras (good condition)

Infinte clt4 Rda (1 week old)

Thanks


----------



## Tai

Dripbox with velocity v2. End of story.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Laubscher12

Laubscher12 said:


> Good day!! I am back
> 
> I can get the following for R300 each do you guys think it is a good deal? And would you recommend these if your looking at their prices !! Both from 2 different people!!
> 
> Billow v2 with box and all extras (good condition)
> 
> Infinte clt4 Rda (1 week old)
> 
> Thanks


@Greyz @Andre @Stosta


----------



## Andre

Laubscher12 said:


> Good day!! I am back
> 
> I can get the following for R300 each do you guys think it is a good deal? And would you recommend these if your looking at their prices !! Both from 2 different people!!
> 
> Billow v2 with box and all extras (good condition)
> 
> Infinte clt4 Rda (1 week old)
> 
> Thanks


I have no experience with those, unfortunately. As to pricing - best to compare with new prices and check what they go for in the Classifieds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds

Yo guys this is where I need to be.
I need help real bad man.
I have a cuboid and rock it with a griffin or my velocity v2 (the velocity chucks clouds for years). 
Anyway I want something that hits hard and feels good anybody know of any good setups? My budget is too small for a DNA200


----------



## Feliks Karp

The rx200 is currently on special at vapeking for R850. 

I want to just add to this thread, that the battery you choose for a multi-battery high power mod is extremely important, and that I would also suggest reading up on how series circuits work before expecting to crank the mod up to 11. Cuboids have a slightly better 510 connector than the rx200 though. 

I would suggest looking at this list before going ham on a new mod and atty: http://www.djlsbvapes.com/510-connectors-length/

Some mods don't always accept all the new longer RTA 510 pins, some don't sit flush, which you can fix with a heat sink or o-ring, but it's just an over sight that I wasn't aware of when I upgraded. 

If you enjoyed your dripbox I agree with @Andre on the new drip box 160 as there are some RDA's with bottom feeding pins which you can buy a little later on if you get bored with the one it comes with. Some of the RTA's will amaze you with their cloud power but the taste will lack coming from a RDA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Laubscher12 said:


> Good day!! I am back
> 
> I can get the following for R300 each do you guys think it is a good deal? And would you recommend these if your looking at their prices !! Both from 2 different people!!
> 
> Billow v2 with box and all extras (good condition)
> 
> Infinte clt4 Rda (1 week old)
> 
> Thanks


I don't know about the CLT4 but the Billow v2 is awesome and R300 is a reasonable price if it isn't dinged or scratched up. I have a bunch of them running 2.5mm 0.4 ohm builds at around 40w. When I'm feeling a bit insane I can push them to 110w.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds

Yo cloud chasers.
Was wondering about a noisy cricket and twisted messes squared combo what do you think? And any build suggestions?


----------



## Laubscher12

Okay guys I am ready to put my order through now i must just decide?

Option1:

Available from vape cartel:

Wismec Reuleaux RX200 (R850)
3x Samsung 25R 18650 (R510)
Total:R1360

Option2:

Available from vapeclub:

Joytech Cuboid 200W (R890)
2x Samsung 25R 18650 (R330)
Total:R1220

So what do you guys think? This will be my daily vape and i want to buy the right mod that suits me well and that will last, i wont be replacing my next purchases soon!! ( Have to fund other hobbies aswell)


----------



## Clouds4Days

If you gonna be carrying it i would go for the cuboid because its smaller (they do weigh about the same though). But honestly i think the better one is the rx.

And if you choose the rx i would look at the new s version.

When you go to a new car dealership you usually say can i have a look at the new model please. 

Its only gonna cost you R200 more but worth it i think.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Laubscher12

@Clouds4Days 

Have a look here please

Option3:

available from sirvape

Wismec Reuleaux RX200s Box mod bundle deal + 3x Samsung batteries for R1390

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

I honestly think option 3 is the best but im worried you might find it too big to carry around with you.

The rx really sits nice in the hand but carrying it in the pocket can be a mission.

Thats the only reason i suggested the cuboid (slightly smaller).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds

Yo peeps I want to get the noisy cricket and run it with a velocity on top.
I currently run my velocity on my cuboid at about 75 watts with a .45 build and I was told that I can't handle the cricket.
What do you guys think and any other suggestions you think I could run?


----------



## Silver

Laubscher12 said:


> Okay guys I am ready to put my order through now i must just decide?
> 
> Option1:
> 
> Available from vape cartel:
> 
> Wismec Reuleaux RX200 (R850)
> 3x Samsung 25R 18650 (R510)
> Total:R1360
> 
> Option2:
> 
> Available from vapeclub:
> 
> Joytech Cuboid 200W (R890)
> 2x Samsung 25R 18650 (R330)
> Total:R1220
> 
> So what do you guys think? This will be my daily vape and i want to buy the right mod that suits me well and that will last, i wont be replacing my next purchases soon!! ( Have to fund other hobbies aswell)



Hi @Laubscher12 

If you gonna use this as your main daily vape, you should consider doubling up on the batteries. So when they are flat you have a fully charged set ready.

I have both the RX200 and the Cuboid. They both work well for me but both are a bit large and heavy for convenient portability. I agree the RX200 is a bit bulky for the pocket but I dont really take it out much and if I do it goes in my vape bag.


----------



## Silver

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> Yo peeps I want to get the noisy cricket and run it with a velocity on top.
> I currently run my velocity on my cuboid at about 75 watts with a .45 build and I was told that I can't handle the cricket.
> What do you guys think and any other suggestions you think I could run?



The cricket is a dual series battery mech mod
When both batts are charged, it will push out about 8Volts
So on a 0.45 ohm build, that is about 142 Watts (V squared over R)

Just make sure you are familiar with battery safety, have the correct batteries for it and that your atty has a protruding 510 pin otherwise you may get a short and that could be dangerous.

I would also suggest you read the following thread on noisy cricket safety
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/noisy-cricket-series-box-mod-safety.t18651/


----------



## Laubscher12

The Rx200 is actualy way out of my budget but if it is worth the money to get that i would rather get it because i will get more value for my money then!! i dont actualy carry my vape with me i only vape when i am home or driving !! The size doesnt really bother me , i just want a quality product that will last me forever or well until my butt itches to try something different? @Silver


----------



## Silver

Laubscher12 said:


> The Rx200 is actualy way out of my budget but if it is worth the money to get that i would rather get it because i will get more value for my money then!! i dont actualy carry my vape with me i only vape when i am home or driving !! The size doesnt really bother me , i just want a quality product that will last me forever or well until my butt itches to try something different? @Silver



Last forever
I doubt that...

But i think it will last a good six months at least

Probably you will feel the itch before then

I like it but I do find it a bit bulky and heavy. Very comfortable in the hand though.


----------



## Laubscher12

six months is good enough!! eish it is sooo difficult to choose which mod to buy ! i guess ill just have to stick to my budget and the get the best one!! How do you like the cuboid @Silver ?


----------



## Silver

Laubscher12 said:


> six months is good enough!! eish it is sooo difficult to choose which mod to buy ! i guess ill just have to stick to my budget and the get the best one!! How do you like the cuboid @Silver ?



I dont use it all that much
Its a good mod and it works well and has a good screen with lots of info 
Just something about it I cant really say but it just doesnt talk to me if you know what i mean
I dont like how the battery compartment opens and closes.
It is also a bit bulky 

But having said that, with a silicon sleeve on it, it feels better in the hand.
It has also performed well for me
Using it now for the DogeV2 dripper at about 60-70 Watts

Biggest difference to the RX is the shape and that it takes 2 batteries not 3.


----------



## Laubscher12

Okay thanks and performance compared to rx200? @Silver


----------



## Silver

Laubscher12 said:


> Okay thanks and performance compared to rx200? @Silver



Well thats a great question
I dont notice much difference because I seldom vape above 70 Watts or so
At around that level I cannot perceive any difference

Lol, i cant even remember what the max power on the cuboid is. If it wasnt for the RX200 name i probably wouldnt know the max of the RX either. To me its not about the power but rather the feel in the hand and how it feels to use it. 

3 batteries of the RX do last longer than the 2 batteries in the Cuboid 

I would say the RX feels a bit more pleasurable to use but that is a very personal thing. If you can try hold them both it will help you in your decision

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

RX is a great device, but I only use it for my drippers, as it stays at home. daily devices for me are Dripbox or VTC Mini and Minikin (dual battery devices are great, smaller enough carry, but enough battery power for an entire day)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Laubscher12 said:


> Okay thanks and performance compared to rx200? @Silver



As silver stated above you probably will test the power out but for everyday vaping will only take it probably between 30-70 watts so power from both will be the same but obviously the rx will last longet with 3 batteries.

The cuboid came in at 150watts but now pushes 200w after you do the firmware upgrade.

The rx comes in at 200watts but now pushes 250watts with the latest firmware upgrade.

You will hardly use this power but it is nice knowing you have it available.

Silver is spot on with the feel it feels so comfortable in hand because of the desighn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin

Tai said:


> Dripbox with velocity v2. End of story.



What build do you run on the velocity V2 @Tai? Does the drip box have enough power to run it effectively?


----------



## Tai

Depends on how you like to vape bud. I prefer a more restrictive lung inhale with lots of flavour. I like a dual 26g, 2.5 id, 7 wrap vertical coil. Running it with a smaller drip tip ( not the chuff) and its fantastic bro. Pretty economical on juice. 2 x 18650's to get through the day.


----------



## Tai

Forgot to copy you in ... @Raslin. Depends on how you like to vape bud. I prefer a more restrictive lung inhale with lots of flavour. I like a dual 26g, 2.5 id, 7 wrap vertical coil. Running it with a smaller drip tip ( not the chuff) and its fantastic bro. Pretty economical on juice. 2 x 18650's to get through the day.


----------



## Raslin

Thanks @Tai that's my go to build in my rouge's and Subdrip as well. goint to give it a try on the Velocity V2 tonight.


----------



## Kalashnikov

I had a cuboid. Was not pocket friendly mod. If i Could suggest go with a Kangertech Kbox200 or a Minikin.
Both are pretty simailar size. A lot smaller than the cuboid and rx and both take 2 x 18650s.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Laubscher12

Cool thanks guys!! I have read pretty good reviews on the rx200s and from what i see around the forum is alot of people selling their cuboids to get a rx !! I have decided to go with the new rx200s since i got a very good deal at sirvape, but this afternoon i placed my order at sirvape !! i received the confirmation email on the order and i immediately replied asking if they can courier it counter to counter as i am not always at my home address and here is no one during the day to receive the package!! I forwarded the email to another sirvape email address and got no reply from either of them? I couldnt get my order through nor could i get in contact with them? anyone had experience with sirvape before?


----------



## Kalashnikov

Laubscher12 said:


> Cool thanks guys!! I have read pretty good reviews on the rx200s and from what i see around the forum is alot of people selling their cuboids to get a rx !! I have decided to go with the new rx200s since i got a very good deal at sirvape, but this afternoon i placed my order at sirvape !! i received the confirmation email on the order and i immediately replied asking if they can courier it counter to counter as i am not always at my home address and here is no one during the day to receive the package!! I forwarded the email to another sirvape email address and got no reply from either of them? I couldnt get my order through nor could i get in contact with them? anyone had experience with sirvape before?



Try give them a call tomorrow morning. The courier normally will collect the item from them i think at 11 if im not mistaken.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

@Laubscher12 So sorry to hear that you could not get hold of either of us ill have to check why we have not gotten your emails, for future reference we are available during office hours on either of our cellphones and or whatsapp. We dont always get a chance to check our emails due to the retail environment we work in and some days are just manic. Please also tag us either with @BigGuy or @Sir Vape in a post on the forum and we will get back to you as soon as is humanly possible. Please give me a call in the morning and i will be more than happy to go through some options with you and discuss how we can get your goodies to you

Once again sorry or any inconvenience caused. 

Regards

Craig ( BigGuy)

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Laubscher12

Thanks @BigGuy form coming back to me!! ill give you a call first thing in the morning!!


----------



## Laubscher12

Received my rx200s this morning from sirvape thanks to @BigGuy for their awesome service!! I just have one question from the coil masters! i am currently running 0.6 ohm on my billow v2 if i adjust the wattage above 40w my volts sky rockets !! At what voltage do you guys vape? if you understand what i am trying to say!? @Silver @Lord Vetinari


----------



## Feliks Karp

What is the value? You probably should have a volt reading at about 4.8 at 40 watts running at 0.6 ohms.


----------



## Laubscher12

Yip more or less around 4.8v !! Thats much higher than the max of 4.2v of the battery? i didnt vape it at that much volts though!! @Feliks Karp


----------



## Feliks Karp

That's the nominal voltage of a fully charged single battery. The rolo is a series circuit, so it basically adds up the volts of all 3 batteries, but for safety reasons will cut you off at 9 volts, don't think you'll ever need that though. You should be more concerned over your amp draw, you get that by dividing the wattage by the volts on screen, that number to be safe should be no more than 80% of the battery's cdr. I don't know what batteries you are using though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Essential reading:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohm's_law

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

I meant to add, in a series circuit the batteries do not stack CDR, so for example my three batteries have a 20a max CDR each,in a series circuit, together it will stay 20 a.


----------



## Laubscher12

Thanks @Feliks Karp i am all sorted now!! This was the best decision to buy the rx200s i am so inlove with this mod!! It is awesome !! thanks to all the guys who helped me out !!I am vaping on it non stop


----------



## Laubscher12

Such a beauty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Laubscher12 said:


> Thanks @Feliks Karp i am all sorted now!! This was the best decision to buy the rx200s i am so inlove with this mod!! It is awesome !! thanks to all the guys who helped me out !!I am vaping on it non stop


Now you're gonna need more JUICE! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Laubscher12

@PsyCLown Luckily i received my concentrates yesterday from vapour mountain aswell!! All ready have over 150ml of juice made to test and from there i am going to mix the flavours!!


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Laubscher12 
Glad you enjoying the mod
Always nice to see the full development from asking about what mod to buy to enjoyment of the final pirchase...

Vape on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laubscher12

Thanks @Silver i am very satisfied with the rx200s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Laubscher12 said:


> Thanks @Silver i am very satisfied with the rx200s



Awesome stuff brother. The RX is a magical device. Told you the S was the way to go. That screen makes the mod look even better, And you wont get a better mod at that price point.
Congratulations brother, wish you many happy vapes on your new mod.
Vape on bud...


----------



## Laubscher12

@Clouds4Days Thanks bud !! It is realy an awesome mod !! The screen is just awesome Masive clouds with my billow v2 at 0.5ohm and 50w !! Exactly what i was looking for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Great stuff. Enjoy @Laubscher12. Do shout if any questions come up.


----------



## Feliks Karp

Something I should have added was that you should label your batteries, and rotate their position after every charge in the external charger, when replacing them in the mod. In a series circuit the first two batteries will get hit a little harder than the third, which is why you will notice natural desync over the day. An external charge resyncs them but battery rotation will just insure the life span of all three batteries is the same. So the battery you put in first in the mod should be second the next time and third the time after that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Laubscher12

Feliks Karp said:


> Something I should have added was that you should label your batteries, and rotate their position after every charge in the external charger, when replacing them in the mod. In a series circuit the first two batteries will get hit a little harder than the third, which is why you will notice natural desync over the day. An external charge resyncs them but battery rotation will just insure the life span of all three batteries is the same. So the battery you put in first in the mod should be second the next time and third the time after that.


Yeah thanks i realised that when i checked the voltages of the battery, marked my batteries as 1,2,3 and already swapped them around thanks!!!


----------

